# I may get my first horse!!!



## JadeFarms (Jun 30, 2020)

I have gone to horse camps every summer for about 7 years. I may be able to get a horse now!! I am probably getting a thoroughbred that is being ridden in English, but could probably be ridden in Western. I’ve never had a horse, so is there anything I need to know? Or is there anything I should ask about the horse? She’s 16.1 hands.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 30, 2020)

That's exciting!
Yes, there is a lot you need to know. Read read read, and ideally, find yourself an experienced mentor. 
Congratulations!


----------



## JadeFarms (Jun 30, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That's exciting!
> Yes, there is a lot you need to know. Read read read, and ideally, find yourself an experienced mentor.
> Congratulations!


Okay, my trainer made us work with the horses, we groomed everyday, cleaned stalls, and did the work as if we owned the horses.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 30, 2020)

First you also need to look into the medical up keep of the horse. How old she is, when the last time she had her teeth take care of aka floating if needed, when was her last hoof Trim, does she have all her vaccinations. Has she been wormed if so how long ago and have they done any fecals how her load count. What's her medical history if they have any. What feed is she currently on also what feed are you going to have her one because you need to gradually switch her over. Also you need to make sure to have all the basic emergency medicine on hand and a vet that you can call. Also you need to make sure to plan for winter if you get cold in your area. She need shelter, water all the basics. Better to have that stuff done before then after.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 30, 2020)

How exciting for you ! Please post some pictures when you get your horse


----------



## JadeFarms (Jun 30, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> First you also need to look into the medical up keep of the horse. How old she is, when the last time she had her teeth take care of aka floating if needed, when was her last hoof Trim, does she have all her vaccinations. Has she been wormed if so how long ago and have they done any fecals how her load count. What's her medical history if they have any. What feed is she currently on also what feed are you going to have her one because you need to gradually switch her over. Also you need to make sure to have all the basic emergency medicine on hand and a vet that you can call. Also you need to make sure to plan for winter if you get cold in your area. She need shelter, water all the basics. Better to have that stuff done before then after.


I will ask that, thanks!!!! This is a lot of help. I am in Florida, so I’m lucky we don’t really have a winter. We are picking up her stuff today, so we should be good with that. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JadeFarms (Jun 30, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> How exciting for you ! Please post some pictures when you get your horse


I will!!


----------



## Farmgirl486 (Jul 2, 2020)

It wouldn't hurt to know if it's a cribber. Also what it is on the pecking order so it doesn't chase the other horses around. Good luck with your horse!


----------



## JadeFarms (Jul 3, 2020)

I am getting her Sunday!! I found out she was rescued from track and has been taken care of and trained better. I got to ride her today and she seems to be a great horse. She did have too much of a attitude that mares seem to commonly have.


----------



## JadeFarms (Jul 6, 2020)

Her registered name is Cat, I call her Snickers. She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 6, 2020)

I am soooo happy for you and Snickers, she is a beautiful  looking girl


----------



## JadeFarms (Jul 6, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am soooo happy for you and Snickers, she is a beautiful  looking girl


Thank you


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 6, 2020)

Congratulations! I think it's wonderful, and you are going to love this journey with Snickers that you have started out on. I always start a journal when I get a horse. Fun to look back at your first impressions and things you learn along the way. She's pretty! Bays are my favorite .
I see you have made the very common mistake of tying your halter above the loop. Here's a great Youtube to watch that shows the correct tie. Don't be embarrassed, most of us have done it incorrectly at least once, lol.


----------



## JadeFarms (Jul 6, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Congratulations! I think it's wonderful, and you are going to love this journey with Snickers that you have started out on. I always start a journal when I get a horse. Fun to look back at your first impressions and things you learn along the way. She's pretty! Bays are my favorite .
> I see you have made the very common mistake of tying your halter above the loop. Here's a great Youtube to watch that shows the correct tie. Don't be embarrassed, most of us have done it incorrectly at least once, lol.


I have actually never used a rope halter before, so that’s a lot of help. Thank you!!


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 7, 2020)

JadeFarms said:


> I have actually never used a rope halter before, so that’s a lot of help. Thank you!!


Rope halters are great, but yes make sure you tie them correctly. But they definitely help the horse behave. Congratulations on Snickers!


----------



## Finnie (Jul 13, 2020)

JadeFarms said:


> View attachment 75822Her registered name is Cat, I call her Snickers. She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her!!


She’s beautiful! Love the name Snickers for her!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 13, 2020)

She's beautiful!   Congrats on your first horse.  I still remember mine -- Joker -- been over 60 yrs ago, so you see how wonderful these memories and times can be for you.   

Treat her with love, respect and discipline.  She will be your BFF.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 14, 2020)

Congrats. What a pretty girl. I wish you both happy trails and a wonderful partnership. ❤️🐴


----------



## JadeFarms (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2020)

I bought my first horse when i was 12 years old, she was a 2 year old Appaloosa filly. I have many happy memories of the time we spent together. 

Congratulations on the beautiful mare, you are embarking on an adventure!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 21, 2020)

What a beautiful horse you've gotten! We can't wait to hear more about how it goes and see some more photos. Here's hoping a vet/farrier check goes superb and that this wonderful equine friend brings you so much enjoyment. Be well educated on feed, hay, pasture management, health/dental/feet, tack, behavior, grooming, and so on. Being hungry for knowledge to provide your animal with the best possible care is an excellent trait to have. 

How have you been getting along?


----------

